# Java Webstart



## jeipack (8. April 2009)

Hi
Wie genau läuft das mit dem Java Webstart?
Ich schaue mir gerade das Tutorial an:
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/deployment/webstart/deploying.html

Hört sich recht einfach an. Meine Frage ist nun, müssen alle Ressourcen im JAR File sein oder kann ich auch Ressourcen in einem normalen Ordner haben?

Wenn ich so lese, dass Webstart die Applikation dann lokal cashed denke ich mir es muss alles im JAR dabei sein.
Ich könnte also offen rumliegende Ressourcen höchstens mit der öffentlichen URL (via HTTP) live beim Programmstart holen, was ich aber auf keinen Fall will.

Und noch was: Kann die Applikation dann auch lokal gestartet werden oder kann die App. nur über den Link auf diese .jnlp-Datei gestartet werden?

Gruss und Vielen Dank für die Infos
jeipack


----------



## takidoso (8. April 2009)

Grüß Dich Jeipack,
Soweit ich mich erinnere müssen alle resourcen in signierte jars gepackt werden.
Um ohne den Web-server, von dem runtergeladen werden soll, die Anwendung laufen lassen zu können, gibt es eine Option, die im *jnlp *zu setzen ist.

Um an die resourcen ranzukommen, gibt es IMHO auch bestimmte Routinen aus dem Web-Start-API (habe leidermeine uralten Sourcen gerade nicht da, sonst könnte ich Dir auch Codebeipsiele geben.


Gruß

Takidoso


----------



## jeipack (9. April 2009)

Grüss dich takidoso!

"Um ohne den Web-server, von dem runtergeladen werden soll, die Anwendung laufen lassen zu können, gibt es eine Option, die im jnlp zu setzen ist."
Das hört sich doch gut an. So kann ich also erzwingen dass die Anwendung über die Homepage aufgerufen werden muss.


Thx
jeipack


----------



## vfl_freak (9. April 2009)

Moin,

vielleicht hilft dieser Link auch weiter:

http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Programmieren_mit_Java/Deployment/7.html

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Blaupitkatze (9. April 2009)

hallo vfl freak, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem T-Shirt Creator-Modul, das ich auf meiner Homepage installieren kann. Leider bin ich programmiermäßig ein absoluter Leie. Auch finde ich trotz großer Bemühungen keinen, der mir ein solches Modul, wie z.B. bei Spredshirt.de, programmieren kann. Bist Du oder kennst Du jemand, der mein Problem lösen kann?


----------



## jeipack (9. April 2009)

Hi Blaupitkatze
Deine Abfrage wäre in der Jobbörse vielleicht besser aufgehoben (siehe hier). Aber auf jedenfall gehört es nicht in dieses Thema in dem es um Webstart geht.

Übrigens, das auf der Page ist Flash und kein Java. Wenn du es in Java willst.. wie viel wäre dir das Tool den wert? 

@vfl_freak: Vielen Dank für den Link. Recht informativ und sogar auf deutsch  Aber eigentlich will ich mich gar nicht soo gross damit ausernander setzen. Es soll einfach meine App starten und diese nur von der Webseite startbar sein.

Werds über Ostern mal versuchen, falls es nicht klappt sieht man sich hier wieder.

Gruss


----------

